# Do you shampoo your eyebrows?



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I have been doing it for about two months now.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Do you shampoo your pubes?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you notice a difference?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Is this a joke? :lol


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

do you notice a difference?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Nah.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Wouldn't the shampoo run straight in your eyes when you rinsed it :um o.o


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

RACHEL1994 said:


> Wouldn't the shampoo run straight in your eyes when you rinsed it :um o.o


I close my eyes when i rinse my hair


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

It has never crossed my mind to do such a thing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Do you shampoo your pubes?


Yes I condition them as well, along with my beard. So much better than having razor wire down there.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Sometimes. When I'm paranoid about my eyebrows having dandruff.


----------



## zzz (Jun 19, 2013)

is that a thing?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So what are the benefits?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think they get washed in the runoff. I do sometimes shampoo my pits if I have had a particularly stinky workout and don't feel soap is cutting it.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, I usually use what shampoo is left on my hands after spreading it through my hair and wipe it all over my face. So yeah, I shampoo my eye brows. The only reason I do this is because I have the Head and Shoulders with the cooling sensation - it's like mouthwash for your head. If feels fantastic.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No....and I have used the kind of shampoo Cam1 talks about...it's a weird feeling - don't think I'd want that on my eyebrows. :no


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> No....and I have used the kind of shampoo Cam1 talks about...it's a weird feeling - don't think I'd want that on my eyebrows. :no


I've put it on every part of my body.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> I've put it on every part of my body.


 I have used it in my hair and then used Noxzema cream and acne wash on my face at the same time - it was like overkill.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. Never really thought about it before either x_x


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Wait what...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, but I put conditioner on other parts though.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Do you shampoo your pubes?


I was just about to post that I'd shampoo my pubes before I'd shampoo my eyebrows every time.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

No, I don't really see a reason to try and get shampoo in my eyes.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No ;d


----------

